# Good chance to win a walking trial



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Kalamazoo/South West MI Field Trial Club is running a US Complete Walking shooting dog at Ionia. So far only three dogs entered. I'm the third dog and I can't hear a bell anymore. It's a 30 min stake held on coarse two using planted quail. 55.00 entry I don't know eithor judge contact Chuck VanDeventer at (269-625-8196) entry closes 5-22. Here is a chance for people who say their dogs can't win because tail lenght.From what I've been told your dog will have to handle HEAT. It's all open grass fields, few bushes and no water. Good luck to all. If they don't get 10 dogs stake will be cancled.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Kalamazoo/South West MI Field Trial Club is running a US Complete Walking shooting dog at Ionia. So far only three dogs entered. I'm the third dog and I can't hear a bell anymore. It's a 30 min stake held on coarse two using planted quail. 55.00 entry I don't know eithor judge contact Chuck VanDeventer at (269-625-8196) entry closes 5-22. Here is a chance for people who say their dogs can't win because tail lenght.From what I've been told your dog will have to handle HEAT. It's all open grass fields, few bushes and no water. Good luck to all. If they don't get 10 dogs stake will be cancled.


My dog Rock (the dog in my avatar) is the defending winner of this trial. I think I'm going to run Rock's daughter Lady in it instead and run Rock in the horseback stake which is taking place at the same time. 
You're right, the winning dog will likely have to finish very strong in the heat.
Good luck Terry, I bet it will be a go since most people enter their dogs just before the draw.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

What date is the trial?


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

We stopped by there this evening and checked out the dogs and talked to a few folks. Saw a pointer and a few Vislas. Lots of Britts of course. I'll be there Sunday to run my girl in the derby. May have to wear my knee high boots to get across the creek since the bridge is out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Worm Dunker said:


> Kalamazoo/South West MI Field Trial Club is running a US Complete Walking shooting dog at Ionia. So far only three dogs entered. I'm the third dog and I can't hear a bell anymore. It's a 30 min stake held on coarse two using planted quail. 55.00 entry I don't know eithor judge contact Chuck VanDeventer at (269-625-8196) entry closes 5-22. Here is a chance for people who say their dogs can't win because tail lenght.From what I've been told your dog will have to handle HEAT. It's all open grass fields, few bushes and no water. Good luck to all. If they don't get 10 dogs stake will be cancled.


why would the length of the tail not matter??? or your saying because there are only 3 dogs entered which makes it a meaningless trial anyhow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I didn't realize they had a Amature shooting dog. I would have entered that instead. I may call and see if I can change if they have enough dogs. Mike all the walking stakes are on coarse 2 aren't they? Bring tick spray I shook out all my clothes before they went in dirty close bin. Killed two ticks today crawling out of hamper today. Still found none on my pocket rocket.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I tried to cut and paste the add couldn't make it work.

chewy aren't you one of the whinners that always say short tails can't place in the woods? Here's your chance to show cover dogs what a short tail can due against cover dogs. There are no trees to get in the way.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> What date is the trial?


Here's the ad Sandy:
The open horseback shooting dog is Saturday, the walking stakes and amateur horseback shooting dog are on Sunday.
Being a cow girl, you could get some exercise for the both the horses and dogs at the same time. I'm beginning to find that dogs and horses are an extremely fun combination.















Freestone said:


> We stopped by there this evening and checked out the dogs and talked to a few folks. Saw a pointer and a few Vislas. Lots of Britts of course. I'll be there Sunday to run my girl in the derby. May have to wear my knee high boots to get across the creek since the bridge is out.


If you're doing the walking stake (and they use the same route that they've used the past 4 years) you won't be crossing the creek--half of it is within sight of Grand River drive (the road is fenced). The other half of the course cuts-in along the edge of the swamp/pond.



Worm Dunker said:


> I didn't realize they had a Amature shooting dog. I would have entered that instead. I may call and see if I can change if they have enough dogs. Mike all the walking stakes are on coarse 2 aren't they? Bring tick spray I shook out all my clothes before they went in dirty close bin. Killed two ticks today crawling out of hamper today. Still found none on my pocket rocket.


Terry, not sure if you realized, but the amateur is a horseback stake.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mike my reading is as bad as my spelling. I just called and asked to be put in the Amature Walking stake!!! O well I'm sure the guy will figure it out. Mike as you walk through the dog gates does the coarse start to the right or left. There isn't any cover in those fields except some scrany bushes. Down in the swamp to the right is where we found the woodcock nest. Those should be flying chicks by now. I hope some of these short hairs run I'de like to see one try to keep up with Rock or even his daughter. She can burn some cover.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Mike my reading is as bad as my spelling. I just called and asked to be put in the Amature Walking stake!!! O well I'm sure the guy will figure it out. Mike as you walk through the dog gates does the coarse start to the right or left. There isn't any cover in those fields except some scrany bushes. Down in the swamp to the right is where we found the woodcock nest. Those should be flying chicks by now. I hope some of these short hairs run I'de like to see one try to keep up with Rock or even his daughter. She can burn some cover.


Terry, the course is on the right: generally thin right-now except for patches here and there. It'll be easy to see if the dogs are hitting objectives.
I decided to run both Rock & Lady in the amateur horseback. Lady put together a really nice HB race at Highland a couple weeks ago and I'd like to try for a horseback placement to go with her RGS, walking and coverdog placements in the last year or so. 
I don't know of any dog who has been successful in both RGS and 3 widely varying AF trial formats--we'll see what happens!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Good luck Mike. On the brite side if they due get enough dogs I won't have to worry about drawing Rock as a brace mate!


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

We had a great time out there today. Ruby ran well, had a few finds and a point. It was hot out there. At least 80. Went at it with the attitude of having a good time and learning so I wasn't disappointed. Saw Jagerdog out there and his Shorthair was doing well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jagerdawg (Aug 21, 2012)

The pups and I had a good time there this weekend. It was nice meeting everyone. The ticks were horrible. Found two on my little girl and she didn't run. Jackson never got any but I found five on me. Plus the mosquitos will drain you dry. The heat was brutal but Jackson managed a third place in the open derby. I would definitely come next weekend but I'm going to be at highland. Good luck everyone


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Did you guys run coarse one of two? Jagerdawg congradulation.


----------



## Jagerdawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you. We ran course two riverside. Derby ran out and across the creek open gun dog ran the opposite direction.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Jagerdawg and Freestone, good to hear your dogs showed you some good stuff despite the nasty conditions--it'll be one to remember.
Not looking forward to those ticks next weekend!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I got a phone message tonight they lost Hunter entry and sombody is coming from N.J with a string of dogs so they will have enough dogs for the stake. See ya Sunday and good luck to all.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I got a phone message tonight they lost Hunter entry and sombody is coming from N.J with a string of dogs so they will have enough dogs for the stake. See ya Sunday and good luck to all.


Good to hear it's a go! 
I bet that's Gary Malzone. He's got a big string containing several very nice dogs. Together with the Michigan dogs who I know about, Rock will be passing the torch to a worthy animal for sure.
Terry, good luck with Hunter, and Freestone, good luck with your derby. I'll be up at the HB course, but will try to stop over to course #2 to walk a few braces. Make sure you have plenty of insect repellent--ticks are going to be extremely nasty!
Here's a shot of last year's shooting dog winners, including Rock with his goofy owner, Johnny with Rock and Johnnies breeder/trainer/handler Bruce Minard and Mike Brown with one of his two winning setters (can't remember which one).


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

FindTheBird said:


> Good to hear it's a go!
> I bet that's Gary Malzone. He's got a big string containing several very nice dogs. Together with the Michigan dogs who I know about, Rock will be passing the torch to a worthy animal for sure.
> Terry, good luck with Hunter, and Freestone, good luck with your derby. I'll be up at the HB course, but will try to stop over to course #2 to walk a few braces. Make sure you have plenty of insect repellent--ticks are going to be extremely nasty!
> Here's a shot of last year's shooting dog winners, including Rock with his goofy owner, Johnny with Rock and Johnnies breeder/trainer/handler Bruce Minard and Mike Brown with one of his two winning setters (can't remember which one).


I wish I could be there this weekend too but got too much going on over the weekend. Ruby didn't place but probably finished middle of the 14 entries. Felt bad for the one dog that ran back to the gate on the break away and sat down. Ticks were bad. At least it won't be 85 degrees out for you guys. Good luck!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Not sure the setter name eithor but with Lee Ann and her husban behind Mike I guessing it's a Springpond setter. Mike does Gary Malzone run pointers?


----------

